# HELP! FRIEND LOST HIS MACAW - San Antonio, TX



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

A friend of mine lost his macaw during a free flight session a few days ago in the San Antonio, Texas area. I know for those of us with shoulder rats and pouch rats how absolutely devastated we'd be if one of the guys we that took so much time to bond with and train got scared or lost. Macaws are also prey like our rats, vulnerable to hawks and other predators, so it's important to get her home as soon as possible.

http://www.parrotforums.com/lost-found/60914-i-lost-maggie-tonight.html

Her person misses her, as do her other flock members, her mischief, if you will. If you're in the area, keep an eye out. If you're not, you can still keep an eye on the San Antonio Craigslist for lost/found and for sale ads. These birds, while being worth more than money, sometimes sell for a pretty penny, and there aren't always honest people. Please help us get her home. Just imagine if one of our little fluff balls were out there, in the cold, scared and alone. I'd go mad too, wouldn't you?

Here she is:


----------

